# Phillips Wireless Music Centre



## babydays (2 Mar 2007)

Third attempt at this message!! Aargh.

Posted a while ago about getting husband present of wireless speakers to go in several rooms to run off computer to enable good listening to music  - itunes  - off computer.

It seems what he's really looking for is:

 - system to play itunes music (no CDs)
 - preferably not connected to computer (as have to run computer if want to play music)
 - good legible scrolling system to browse music 
 - ideally could play radio as well/internet or not
- affordable!

After looking around it sounds like the phillips system fits the bill, but it's madly expensive. Are there comparable systems around? Where should I look?

TKS!!


----------



## Pique318 (2 Mar 2007)

Cue Wexfordman...come out come out wherever you are !!!


----------



## Pique318 (2 Mar 2007)

Do a google on:
Opus Octupus
Roku Soundbridge
Nuvo Simplese
Flamingbox
Squeezebox

and the daddy
Sonos


Should help you.

you're really talking about "distributed sound" or part of a bigger scheme of things "home automation"

Also look for "wireless media centres" which can use a NAS (big hard drive basically) to store your tunes and have it hidden in the attic but have it wirelessly connected to a media centre in the sitting room (an XBOX with a package called XBMC can do this...look up Wikipedia to find out more about that)

Wexfordman will tell you about Sonos (think that's the one he has) and if you have enough of the readies, it's probably the one to go for but it ain't cheap.


----------



## Ruam (2 Mar 2007)

Do a search for sonos by Wexfordman and it will tell you all you need to know about sonos.  I bought the system before Christmas and it really is fantastic.

Below is an link to the discussion on various music systems.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=36925&highlight=sonos

Just in case you read this Wexfordman thanks for the advice and recommendation.  It is everything you said it was.


Ruam


----------



## Wexfordman (2 Mar 2007)

I woke up this morning with a feeling in my bones, now I know why!!!

Been trying to post all day to this (nearly in tears!!)

If you are looking at spending bucks on the streamium I would seriously consider going for the sonos, even if it is a bit more pricy, it is far far superior imho. It will do evertyhing the op listed to start off with.

You could start with just 1 or 2 zones and expand further if you want to.

Wexfordman

(could'nt let a post on multiroom go without mentioning sonos could we!!)


----------



## askalot (3 Mar 2007)

The Sonos seems a great bit of kit but one online review, from May 2006, said 

'the system still doesn’t support DRM-protected music files, such as those purchased from Apple’s iTunes Music Store or most Windows Media-based music stores'.

Full article is here :  http://playlistmag.com/reviews/2006/05/zp80/index.php

If so, it would seem that it is not the solution the OP was hoping for.


----------



## jrewing (3 Mar 2007)

There is a company called i-Homes [broken link removed] who install these systems. I recently saw a showhouse in Ennis which was completed fitted out.

No affiliation.


----------



## babydays (3 Mar 2007)

Thanks a LOT for the replies. Thanks Ruam for the link to the previous post - Sonos.

The Sonos system looks just like the answer to our search. BUT it is too pricey for now (approx E1,200 - but for a beautiful system!). Considering the Phillips Wireless started at E1,000 1 or 2 yrs ago and is now E500 I think we're going to have to wait a couple of years until these things become more mainstream. 

I'm still really surprised that they haven't been around longer and are still so pricey - it seems the obvious way to go. 

After much discussion methinks we're going to go for some sort of compromise route (Creative MP3 or something) to keep us going for another 2 or more years until something like Sonos is more within our reach. We've just spend most of our SSIAs on double glazed windows, new doors and floors - so we're comfy and warm, but the music suffers!!!

There's a new version of the Phillips coming out (here) in 2 weeks which will take 80GB, the screen will be much better but the price isn't out yet (guy in shop thinks around E700 including extra satilitte). 

Still looking and considering. 

The birthday is next week  - aargh!!! Might have to be socks instead of a wireless system!!!


----------



## babydays (3 Mar 2007)

Pique 318, 

The Roku looks great (and affordable!) but do you have to have the computer on in order to play music? 

_Roku SoundBridge plays your PC or Mac digital music files anywhere in the house - connecting your stereo or powered speakers to your computer's digital music library. Or, listen to a variety of Internet Radio stations without even turning on your computer. WMA, MP3, AAC, AIFF and WAV music formats are supported - making it the most compatible music player around. _

Sounds like you can only hear radio without the computer being on  - but we're looking to hear music off computer as well without it being on....?


----------



## efm (5 Mar 2007)

Babydays,

I have the Roku Soundbridge and I think that it's a brilliant bit of kit, for the price you pay for it.

Couple of things: yes you can only listen to internet radio stations without A "computer" being on - as pique318 suggested the way to go is to get a stand alone NAS (or Network Attached Storage device I think) - but it dependson how techy you want to be.

With regard to the Roku, like I said I think it's brilliant, but a number of the audiophiles on the Roku forums complain about a couple of things like up sampling to 44hz (I have no idea what that is but some people seem to think it's important!). Also, you need to be fairly handy with your network especially if you have Wifi as the Roku can be petulant at times and is very sensitive to where you place your router and the Roku.

I have looked at the Sonos a lot and if I had the money I would buy one but even with the Sonos you'll need somewhere to keep your music so once again either the computer or NAS.

To be honest I'm surprised that there aren't more consumer grade solutions for this kind of thing on the market as you said yourself it really is the way to go.


----------



## babydays (5 Mar 2007)

Have decided to hold on a few years for a Sonos style sytem - hopefully they'll be more affordable and commonplace then. 

In the meantime the husband is looking into a micro sytem with USB port hoping that he can attach a computer hard disk drive (containing all of his music on it) to it. Next question, then is how to browse the music to choose it?! 

A couple of these systems have ok speakers - Morphy Richards 29114 - 2 x40 watts (E190) and Sharp XLUH24DH 2X80 watts (E220). The advantage of the first is that he can also record his old tapes and vinyls that are taking up space in the attic. 

Anyone know what a MP3 ID3-tag is?


----------



## efm (5 Mar 2007)

babydays said:


> Anyone know what a MP3 ID3-tag is?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ID3

An ID3 tag is basically the piece of an mp3 file that stores the information about the mp3 file - it is where things like Artist, Album, Song, Genre, Year etc are stored.

For large collections of MP3 files these tags are very handy for sorting playlists - one of the issues with ID3 tags is that not every MP3 file has all the information or if they do it might not be what you want or is not consistent with other MP3's of the same artist (eg Composer Kodali, Genre Classical, or Classical Atonal or Classical Boring  ) - there are many freeware programs available that allow you to edit ID3 tags to suit your individual requirements.


----------



## Wexfordman (5 Mar 2007)

efm said:


> Babydays,
> 
> I have the Roku Soundbridge and I think that it's a brilliant bit of kit, for the price you pay for it.
> 
> Couple of things: yes you can only listen to internet radio stations without A "computer" being on - as pique318 suggested the way to go is to get a stand alone NAS (or Network Attached Storage device I think) - but it dependson how techy you want to be..



To be honest, you dont need to be techy to use a NAS, it is very easy to set up. The other advantage to having a NAS, is you dont just use it for music, you can store all your photos etc on it too, and important files etc. Central storage is great, particularly if you have more than 1 pc in the house (eg, a desktop and a laptop). I had all my music stored on a desktop up till a couple of months ago till I splashed out on a NAS, and never looked back.

Maplin are doing a 500G NAS for 330 euro at the moment, which is a great deal!!.

Wexfordman


----------



## babydays (6 Mar 2007)

Wexfordman - 

what's the name of the NAS system that Maplin are selling for E330 at the moment?


----------



## babydays (6 Mar 2007)

Think I found it -Is it the Buffalo NAS?

[broken link removed]


Can that link into a hifi system (via USB port?) or does it again have to be linked to a computer which is on?


----------



## Pique318 (6 Mar 2007)

Wexfordman said:


> Maplin are doing a 500G NAS for 330 euro at the moment, which is a great deal!!.


 
Well this is even better....

Komplett - Western Digital 500GB NAS €250 !!
[broken link removed]


----------



## Wexfordman (6 Mar 2007)

Bugger!!

Mine is a buffolo linkstation 250g and ui got it for 299 euros a couple of months ago. Ah well!!

You dont need a pc on for this babydays, it is permanently connected to your network so any other device that is connected to the same network can read files to/from it including music and mp3's. Perfect for the Sonos.

If you are not going for a sonos type solution, you could probably just use an external harddrive with a usb connection on it, which would be much cheaper than a NAS, although a NAS is a better all round solution.

Wait till you decide on what music system you are going for before finally deciding on a storage solution to ensure compatibility etc.

Sorry I could'nt convince you on the sonos though!! 

Wexfordman


----------



## efm (6 Mar 2007)

Doesn't a NAS also need some sort of OS or Media server software (not a full OS but a file heirarchy system) to allow files to be searched for.  I think the Maxtor come with some sort of system installed but I don't think all of them do.


----------



## Wexfordman (6 Mar 2007)

A proper NAS, is just that, a standalone network attatched hard drive, that can be mapped as a harddrive to any pc attatched to the drive. No software required to do this, just map like a normal harddrive in windows.

There are "cheaper" immitation NAS type devices that require specific software installed on your pc, but these are not proper NAS drives

Wexfordman


----------



## MonsieurBond (11 Mar 2007)

Wexfordman said:


> A proper NAS, is just that, a standalone network attatched hard drive, that can be mapped as a harddrive to any pc attatched to the drive. No software required to do this, just map like a normal harddrive in windows.
> 
> There are "cheaper" immitation NAS type devices that require specific software installed on your pc, but these are not proper NAS drives
> 
> Wexfordman



Another option is to buy a whopping big hard drive like [broken link removed] (which I have and recommend) and then buy a router with a USB port such as the new Apple Airport Extreme. Might be a cheaper solution if you are buying a new router anyway.


----------



## babydays (8 May 2007)

FINALLY, I got it!!!!

No, not the Phillips but instead the 80GB iPOD!

There were two major drawbacks to the Phillips system, in our view:
 - computer needing to be on when it played
 - the speakers were attached to the player so couldn't give optimal sound around a room (couldn't be placed to left and right of room)
- oh, and thirdly, a bit pricey - approx E1,000, although I saw an offer on a 40GB one for E650 which has been repaired (not a great way to start). 

Pros for the 80 GB Ipod
- connects into our excellent exisiting stereo (with great speakers), 
- carries all our exisiting music (with much space for more). 
- just cost E349 plus E30 for a docking system with remote control
- It has a highly readable screen - i.e. the music is very accessible
- easy to scroll quickly to artist or genre of music desired
- all our music is in itunes on the computer which is completely compatible with Ipod
- small, doesn't take up additional space in the living room

Basically it pretty much ticks all the boxes for what we were seeking:

- standalone (not connected to computer
- can take all our CDs (around a 1,000) without problem
- relatively inexpensive
- not bulky
- easily navigable

I stress we're using it as a home system and not as a portable system so hope it won't breakdown to soon (as I've heard they're prone to do). 

Hoping that in 3 to 4 yrs others systems will be available. but for now this one is perfect. 

Husband is happy with his (very belated) birthday present!

Thanks for the input!


----------

